# Florida Meetup



## Lou Currier (May 22, 2018)

@Nubsnstubs is on his way to the not so sunshine state and I am organizing a wood hoarding event here in Central Florida so we can all meet and greet and walk away with some of Jerry’s stash that he has trucked over from Arizona. We discussed getting together on Saturday the 26th. 

I have tried to capture all the active woodbarter members from Florida but feel free to tag anyone that I may have missed. If you are coming just post in this thread and I will pm everyone the meeting location and time. 

@FLShooter 
@rocky1 
@Blueglass 
@Spinartist 
@Kcoogan 
@FLQuacker 
@Ray D 
@Bill Hatton 
@dennisp42 
@Carl 
@deltatango 
@Digginestdog 
@ELBeau 
@ghost1066 
@Mike Hassler 
@milkbaby

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 22, 2018)

Send me time and date, if it looks like rain I may just do it to get out the house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 22, 2018)

Should trading wood be brought?


----------



## Lou Currier (May 22, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Should trading wood be brought?



Kinda hard to barter without it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 22, 2018)

WHERE IS POSSIBLE LOCATION?


----------



## Lou Currier (May 22, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> WHERE IS POSSIBLE LOCATION?



My place. And don’t yell at me, I’m sensitive

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (May 22, 2018)

I gotta figure out how to get there without going down 27!


----------



## Lou Currier (May 22, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I gotta figure out how to get there without going down 27!



You could go through Polk city and then through Winter Haven. Probably take just as long as going 27. It is easier taking the turnpike then 618 to I4.


----------



## rocky1 (May 22, 2018)

I4 sucks too!! About as easy to run 75 down to 60, and run 60 across now that road construction is about done in the Tampa area.

Used to run 75 to Sumterville/Lake Panasoffkee exit, little ways south of Wildwood, run over to Sumterville, down 471 to 98, then through Lakeland, cut over to Bartow, to points further south of you. I could pick up 60 at Bartow and run across. As long as you don't hit rush hour Lakeland isn't toooooooo bad. Rush hour in Lakeland in a loaded truck, you might as well take 27, there's not a lot of difference.

However... I could jump off at Okahumpka and run 33 down through Groveland down to Polk City, wiggle through across to Winter Haven, and work my way over to 27 from there. Pretty decent road last time I traveled it, but my retarded GPS tends to make things interesting in there in a couple places.

(_Should you ever be up that way around noon, there is a little restaurant south of Groveland a mile or two on 33, next door to a petting zoo, called the *Red Wing Restaurant*. Don't look like much from the outside, but definitely worth the stop!!! Whoever they got in the kitchen, didn't learn to cook like that in Groveland. It's sort of a gourmet hole in the wall. Food is OUT OF THIS FLIPPIN WORLD!! And, pretty reasonable prices._)


----------



## Lou Currier (May 22, 2018)

I am not far off of 60 but traffic really sucks in Brandon to Plant City.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 22, 2018)

Who wants to pat my new pet?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (May 22, 2018)

SATURDAY'S LUNCH!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 22, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> @Nubsnstubs is on his way to the not so sunshine state and I am organizing a wood hoarding event here in Central Florida so we can all meet and greet and walk away with some of Jerry’s stash that he has trucked over from Arizona. We discussed getting together on Saturday the 26th.
> 
> I have tried to capture all the active woodbarter members from Florida but feel free to tag anyone that I may have missed. If you are coming just post in this thread and I will pm everyone the meeting location and time.
> 
> ...



Good Lord!! That's way too many Floridians on this forum!! We need more Texans!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> SATURDAY'S LUNCH!!!



And some nice boots!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 23, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> You could go through Polk city and then through Winter Haven. Probably take just as long as going 27. It is easier taking the turnpike then 618 to I4.




Plus, it'll be raining like crazy too


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> Plus, it'll be raining like crazy too


 All the more reason to avoid I4 and 27.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2018)

I have way too many ill memories of 27... And, having been from Lake Wales to the Turnpike on it not too long ago, I'm pretty sure it's still under construction for some of that 15 miles or so they had down to 1 lane. Pretty sure I have traveled every known route possible from Avon Park/Sebring to Wildwood, many of them SEVERAL times, simply because I despise 27 that much!


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2018)

Who all we got coming so far Lou??


----------



## Lou Currier (May 23, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Who all we got coming so far Lou??



Just you and Lee have responded.


----------



## rocky1 (May 23, 2018)

OK guys, gonna be raining Saturday, you can't mow your grass no how!! Who all wants to meet in Lake Wales? 


@FLShooter
@rocky1
@Blueglass
@Spinartist
@Kcoogan
@FLQuacker
@Ray D
@Bill Hatton
@dennisp42
@Carl
@deltatango
@Digginestdog
@ELBeau
@ghost1066
@Mike Hassler
@milkbaby


----------



## Lou Currier (May 24, 2018)

Plan on 12:00 noon. Jerry is going to demo the steady rest live center so if you have something you need to turn the bottom off, bring it with you. 

I have seen his stash and he doesn’t want to go home with it


----------

